# Exemplification of English Fellow Craft Degree - Panther City 1183



## My Freemasonry (Mar 12, 2012)

Panther City Lodge #1183 in Fort Worth will be hosting America Lodge #3368 from London, England on March 21st at 6:00PM.  America Lodge will present an exemplification of the English Fellow Craft degree.

 THIS IS NOT AN OPEN MEETING - ONLY Master and Fellow Craft Masons will be admitted.  Texas Masons should bring the approved identification.  All Master or Fellow Craft Masons in other Grand Jurisdictions that are in Fraternal Accord with the Grand Lodge of Texas should bring appropriate identification an earlier arrival would be advisable.

 This event will be held at the Fort Worth Masonic Temple, 1100 Henderson Street, Fort Worth, Texas.  Please RSVP via email to wm@pc1183.info - we hope to have to deal with an overflow crowd.  COAT AND TIE is the appropriate attire for this event.

 Panther City is grateful to M:.W:. James Brumit for granting a dispensation for this presentation, as well at the United Grand Lodge of England for their dispensation.  This is the second meeting of these Lodges, in 2009 a group from Panther City presented an exemplification of the Texas Master Mason degree in the United Grand Lodge of Texas.

 Come Join us for this historicl Masonic event!

[h=3]Location[/h]   Panther City Lodge 1100 Henderson Street
 Fort Worth, TX  76102United States
 32Â° 44' 49.596" N, 97Â° 20' 16.2924" W 
    See map: Google Maps



       Date: 
                                       Wednesday, 21 March 2012 - 6:00 pm - 7:30 pm        


read more


More...


----------



## tom268 (Mar 15, 2012)

News Bot said:


> THIS IS NOT AN OPEN MEETING - ONLY Master and Fellow Craft Masons will be admitted.



Is this different in Texas? Are EA allowed to watch FC degree meetings? I ask, because it sounds to be something unusual.


----------



## chancerobinson (Mar 17, 2012)

I am not sure the reason for that portion of the announcement.  In Texas, as in any other jurisdiction, a tiled FC lodge admits Master Masons, Fellow Crafts, and the candidate.  Seeing that this is an exemplification there will not be any EAs admitted. ;-)  I wish I were closer to Fort Worth as I would enjoy attending this event.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 17, 2012)

Ditto!  Should be a special event indeed.


----------



## JBD (Mar 18, 2012)

tom268 said:


> Is this different in Texas? Are EA allowed to watch FC degree meetings? I ask, because it sounds to be something unusual.



The presentation of the English degree is only open to Fellow Craft and Master Masons. 

EA's are not allowed.  

True, the candidate (if there was a real one) would technically be an EA at the beginning, but EAs are not allowed as they have no knowledge of the content of the FC degree.
This is an EXEMPLIFICATION not conferral - Texas Masonic work is the sole right of the Grand Lodge of Texas and then only the prescribed ritual.  As to the English Degree, I have not seen it either, but I am told (one of our Affiliated Past Masters is the PM of America Lodge) it is different.

I would encourage all who can to be there - the Commandery Asylum has seating for 380 and we are hoping to fill it!


----------

